

Password Minder: The blank notebook that got laughed out of production - Aardwolf
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/password-minder-the-blank-notebook-that-got-laughed-out-of-production/

======
crpatino
Most threats are online indeed, so it makes the most sense to store your
passwords offline. However, doing so in a notebook labeled "password minder"
is the offline equivalent of a honey pot.

But if you buy a cheap pulp novel, small enough to carry around, and write
your passwords in the margins, that would take you a long way.

